# Rabbit Hutch Plans....



## CountryMommy (May 6, 2010)

My eight year old daughter wants to raise rabbits for 4-H.  We have told her that her first job is to build them adequate housing.  I am wondering if any of you have recommendations for rabbit housing that would be fairly easy to make?  I know there are tons of plans on the internet, but we figured out that sometimes things that "look" easy to build... well... they aren't so easy 

In regards to size, we are looking at Holland Lops because of temperament. Thanks in advance for all of your help!


----------



## ducks4you (May 7, 2010)

The standard rabbit hutch is STILL a very good design, (see pictures below):









It's the grey thing, and yes, I've used it for chickens, too, but it came as a package with an unwanted bunny.  We kept him until he died of old age.
I don't have any plans, but the materials are:
2 x 4's
1/4 inch hardware cloth--sides and front
(OPT. 1/8 inch hardware cloth for the floor--that's what MINE has, but when I was a kid we used 1/4 hardware cloth for the floor)
1/2 inch plywood--for the back and sloped roof
a package of roofing shingles or shingles of your choice

It's heavy, but that helps because a stiff wind is unlikely to knock it over if it's outside but next to a solid fence or next to your house.  Hope this helps!!

Also, when I had my rabbits as a kid, we made an inside compartment with a wood floor, and an outside compartment with 1/4 inch hardware cloth, so that the droppings pretty much fell below.  Consider using Stall Dry or Equifresh with either shavings or straw.  This winter I started using it for my gelding (1,300 pounds of "flood the stall with urine") and it REALLY cut down on the ammonia.


----------

